

What's the most orthogonal programming language? - BlackJack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/103567/27757

======
johnm
Cracks me up that Lisp/Scheme have so many votes/comments when the Tcl entry
is getting none.

And nobody's even mentioned Io.

